# 50% off site wide at M-Edge now through 12/2



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

50% off plus free shipping. That includes the customizable cases. Use the code CYBERBLACK at checkout. Happy shopping, and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you Mandy


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

YAY! Got a $5 cover for my new Nook!


----------

